# forgive sexist question about good trailers



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm asking this for a co-worker, so forgive me, but I figured women might be the better people to ask about this. My co-worker recently had a child and is looking for a trailer to pull the kid along with. Is there anything I should steer her toward or warn her away from? She'll likely be buying used as neither she nor her husband make enough to where they are going to go out and buy something expensive. 

Thanks,


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I think there are threads on this in the General Cycling Discussion and Commuting forums.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol...thats an odd question to ask here. I see more men towing kids on bikes than women.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, it was for a woman who wants to tote her toddler around. :blush2:


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

As a Dad who, back in the day, pulled his now 20-year-old son around in a trailer, I have nothing but good things to say about the trailers made by Burley. They are well-made, well thought out, and they hold their value when it comes time to pass it along. Our trailer also had the ability to double as a jog stroller, which made it a bit more cost effective in terms of not having to purchase another piece of gear. 

A couple of thoughts - 

* Trailers really aren't for newborns or infants. The child should have pretty good control of their head and limbs. Plus they aren't big enough to use the seatbelts in the trailer. Think toddler.

* Use the seat belts and straps. True Story - I once flipped the trailer completely over on a ride. Junior was belted in, so he just was hanging there, upside down, giggling like a loon, completely unhurt. I can only imagine what would have happened if he had not been belted in. 

* Use a helmet. The kid should wear a helmet in the trailer. It is protection if you have a mishap, and it gets them in the habit of wearing one whenever you get on the bike. It goes without saying that whoever is pulling the trailer should wear one as well.

We had a great time with the Burley, and then graduated to an Adams Trail-A-Bike when my son was around four. Now THAT was fun....


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

bleckb said:


> I'm asking this for a co-worker, so forgive me, but I figured women might be the better people to ask about this. My co-worker recently had a child and is looking for a trailer to pull the kid along with. Is there anything I should steer her toward or warn her away from? She'll likely be buying used as neither she nor her husband make enough to where they are going to go out and buy something expensive.
> 
> Thanks,


one of the major brands is Bicycle Trailers - Burley

From there... craigslist.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll agree as well....stick with the bigger brands (something you can get at an actual family bike shop) is my recommendation.

For our little girl (who is on a Strider now and will likely be on our Adams TAB by the end of the summer), we picked up a Croozer 737 (well, the MEC branded version of it) for cheap second hand. We had already been looking at the MEC version (or REI in the US) as it was a better value and identical to the Croozer. I went through it thoroughly before we bought it to make sure it was in tip top shape and it was a very good find.

Gregory had some great points that are well worth keeping in mind. I'll also add that if your friend can get one that can be used as a jogging stroller, then that's the way to start....gets the little ones used to being in it (with or without a helmet) and they have a blast. Plus many such trailers use regular small bike (16" - 24") tires..makes it easy to replace tires and tubes. In our case, we changed over from the slicks to "off road" tires for the winter and it was simply awesome....great ground clearance, lots of room to haul stuff and far better than any hard plastic wheeled stroller we could have used.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I can personally recommend the Burley Bee as being quite good and lightweight. I think it is their lightest in fact. That may not matter to everyone, but I was using mine to tote twins. The only downside would be that the seat seemed to let them slip forward. I solved that by taking a section of aluminum tubing I had sitting around (very, very lightweight) and threading it through a piece of one of those pool noodles. Then I put it under the front edge of the seat and held it in place with wire ties. Perfect support for them at minimal cost. 

I also think Craig's list would be your friend here, although I found mine on line for much less that I thought I'd have to pay, so don't assume retail or anything close to it. 

Gregory Taylor's comment are spot on. Helmet and straps for sure.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

This is a completely sexist attitude. It's almost always the man who pulls the trailer.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Excuse me?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Blue Sugar said:


> This is a completely sexist attitude. It's almost always the man who pulls the trailer.


Unless she's a single mother.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Blue Sugar said:


> This is a completely sexist attitude. It's almost always the man who pulls the trailer.


given my wife's advantage in all things cardio vascular over me, I'll have to ask her to pull the trailer on some of our rides. 2year old, trailer and 5 month old… 

I should be able to keep up.


----------

